# Citrus scented?



## neotrad (May 24, 2006)

I've had many perfumes and really liked every single perfume when I got them. I even repeated(repurchased) some of them. But I tend to get tired of them after a while...and the bottles are just sitting on my vanity. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I don't even feel like wearing a few of them cause they bring back the memories I don't want to recall... Is it just me or does it happen to you too? 

Anyway, I'm searching for a new perfume that I would like to wear on a daily basis. My preference is a citrus type. I'm not a fan of flowery type scents. I would like something refreshing and perhaps sexy. I also don't prefer popular perfumes that people can tell what you are wearing. If you know what I mean. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I know I'm difficult, but I will really appreciate it if you can suggest me some citrus scented perfumes you think I should try. Thank you!


----------



## Shimmer (May 24, 2006)

I got a sample of like...Lemon Sugar? I think? once and OMG I WOULD FREAKIN LOVE TO GET the full bottle of this. Husband followed me around going "HONEY...you smell GOOD" when I wore it.


----------



## Shimmer (May 24, 2006)

ahhh here it is. 
I loved this stuff. 

oooo my birthday just went by, I wonder who I can convince to buy it for me since my whole family sucks and got me jackshitnothing for my bday!!! *thinks*


----------



## neotrad (May 24, 2006)

Looks perfect for my taste! hehe 
I now MUST get it! One of the citrus fruits that Fresh Lemon Sugar contains is my favorite! The one called Yuzu. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you for the link and the info!


----------



## Shimmer (May 24, 2006)

not a problem. it was one of the samples I got along with an order from Sephora once, andI've just never motivated myself to buy more even though I find myself wishing for it, particularly during summertime!


----------

